
Issueist – Post GitHub issues from anywhere - jkaufmann_
https://issueist.dev
======
jkaufmann_
OP here. I created issueist to solve a constant problem of opening Github,
navigating to a certain repo, and posting thoughts. I find myself reading tech
articles all the time and having moments where I think "this project can use
this design pattern/testing method/OSS" etc. and use my Github repos as
storage for new project ideas, tasks, etc. Hope you all enjoy it and use it
daily like I do. You can find the repo on the site, hoping to have other
contributors to the code base in the future :)

------
_zachs
Looks cool! I've definitely wanted an easy way to take notes from my browser
and haven't found the perfect solution yet, will give this a try.

